# looking for skulls to practice cleaning... will pay...



## piatt (Jan 27, 2007)

Hello,
I am getting into taxidermy and would like some skulls to practice cleaning and whitening. I am looking for raccoons, coyotes, bobcats, and fox skulls. I don't know what you guys do with them after skinning the fur off, but if you just toss 'em I would be interested in taking them off your hands. I will pay for shipping, or depending on location and quantity be willing to pick them up. I live in Mobridge, SD. Send me an email if you would be interested in negotiating something with me. [email protected]

Thanks!
Jeff


----------

